# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Psychotische stoornissen

## kpsm

Hallo,

Ik ben een jongen van 18 jaar en bij mij is de diagnose psychotische stoornis NAO vast gesteld. Ik ben hier niet helemaal zeker van en misschien dat hier mensen op het forum zijn die er iets van af weten.

Mijn verhaal:

Als klein jongetje had ik al wanen, maar die duurde kort en gingen snel weer weg. Ik was altijd als de dood voor ongelukken en, om daar controle over te krijgen ging ik bidden naar god, om te voorkomen dat we een ongeluk kregen. Hier was ik van overtuigd dat God mij geholpen had en ik ging er ook op vertrouwen. Ik werd dwangmatig hierin en kreeg uiteindelijk ook OCD, maar dat heb ik gekregen om de psychose eronder te houden. Ik heb ook een vervelende jeugd gehad met pesten vernederen en andere traumatische ervarigen. HIer kon ik niet tegen en ik heb letterlijk een scheiding gemaakt in mijn verleden zodat ik alle nare herrinneringen plus psychotische beelden kon wegdwangen. Het is een tijd zo goed gegaan tot dat op mijn 16e ik last kreeg van somatische wanen en hartkloppingen met hyperventilatie. Volgensmij kreeg ik toen al een psychotische ontwikkeling. Nu heb ik vooral last van fantasie wanen denk maar aan het schilderij van salvador dali.
Het zijn ook vooral herrinneringen van mijn verleden in een psychotisch jasje.
Nu ben ik benieuwd of iemand hetzelfde of er meer over weet en mij kan helpen of dit toch niet iets schizofreens is of het toch en psychotische stoornis NAO is? 

groetjes,

kpsm

----------


## kpsm

weet iemand iets?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey kpsm,

Vervelend dat je een vervelende en traumatische jeugd hebt gehad!
Als je bepaalde vervelende gebeurtenissen verdringt dan kan het zijn dat die herinneringen op een later moment boven komen en dat je ze dan vertekend in een ander beeld om het toch afstandelijk te houden...
Ondanks dat het pijn en verdriet doet kun je toch het beste met iemand praten over de vervelende herinneringen om ze een plek te geven en te verwerken...
Waarom hebben ze jou de diagnose psychotische stoornis NAO gegeven? 
Ik las namelijk _"Psychotische stoornis Niet Anderszins Omschreven (NAO)
Restcategorie. Er bestaat bij de psychotische stoornis NAO onduidelijkheid over de specifieke diagnose. Hieraan kunnen een drietal redenen ten grondslag liggen:
* er zijn te weinig gegevens voor handen om een specifieke diagnose te stellen;
* er is sprake van tegenstrijdige informatie, waardoor geen specifieke diagnose kan worden gesteld;
* er is niet voldaan aan alle benodigde criteria van een andere (specifieke) psychotische stoornis."_
Wat ik van je begrijp is dat jou waan/psychoses van korte duur waren, een hele tijd weg bleven en ineens weer terugkwamen?
Is er op je 16e iets gebeurd waar je veel verdriet, pijn of stress van kreeg?
Heb je ooit therapie of medicijnen gehad?
Ik weet uit je andere reactie dat je nog therapie moet krijgen... 
Hopelijk reageert er ook iemand anders dan mij  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Heel veel sterkte in elk geval!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## kpsm

> Hey kpsm,
> 
> Vervelend dat je een vervelende en traumatische jeugd hebt gehad!
> Als je bepaalde vervelende gebeurtenissen verdringt dan kan het zijn dat die herinneringen op een later moment boven komen en dat je ze dan vertekend in een ander beeld om het toch afstandelijk te houden...
> Ondanks dat het pijn en verdriet doet kun je toch het beste met iemand praten over de vervelende herinneringen om ze een plek te geven en te verwerken...
> Waarom hebben ze jou de diagnose psychotische stoornis NAO gegeven? 
> Ik las namelijk _"Psychotische stoornis Niet Anderszins Omschreven (NAO)
> Restcategorie. Er bestaat bij de psychotische stoornis NAO onduidelijkheid over de specifieke diagnose. Hieraan kunnen een drietal redenen ten grondslag liggen:
> * er zijn te weinig gegevens voor handen om een specifieke diagnose te stellen;
> ...


Hoi luuss,

ik ben totaal een jaar opgenomen geweest en heb al 6 jaar zonder dat het hielp therapie gehad voor ocd.
Ze hebben mij uiteindelijk Psychotische stoornis nao gegeven, omdat ik geen dingen zie die er niet zijn en maar 1 keer iets gehoord heb wat er niet was. Ik heb veel emdr gehad, maar dat helpt niet tegen wanen. Nu denken ze misschien dat ik iets van mcdd wat weg hebt er naast.
Het is allemaal heel ingewikkeld, maar ze hebben het uiteindelijk nao er van gemaakt.

groetjess

kpsm

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo kpsm,

He vervelend dat je een jaar opgenomen bent geweest en dat de therapie en emdr niet hielpen!
Ook lastig dat je geen echte diagnose hebt zodat je er niet echt wat mee of aan kan doen...
Wat voor therapie kreeg/krijg je?
Misschien dat je een therapie of cursus kan volgen om te leren omgaan met je angsten zodat de OCD en psychoses weg blijven of afnemen?
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## kpsm

> Hallo kpsm,
> 
> He vervelend dat je een jaar opgenomen bent geweest en dat de therapie en emdr niet hielpen!
> Ook lastig dat je geen echte diagnose hebt zodat je er niet echt wat mee of aan kan doen...
> Wat voor therapie kreeg/krijg je?
> Misschien dat je een therapie of cursus kan volgen om te leren omgaan met je angsten zodat de OCD en psychoses weg blijven of afnemen?
> Sterkte!
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss


hallo luuss,

ik kreeg therapie voor ocd en emdr. Ze zeggen wel eens bij mensen die psychotisch gevoelig zijn dat als je de dwang weghaald, dan komt de psychose naar voren, dat is dus gebeurd.
Ik krijg nu een breede therapie zoals psycho-educatie en weer in het normale leven terug komen. Begeleiding. Verder denk ik niet dat het schizofrenie is, want ik heb geen iniatief verlies en afgevlakte emoties. 

groetjess

kpsm

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo kpsm,

Ja je gaf al aan dat de dwang ontstond om psychoses tegen te gaan/onder controle te houden dus is het begrijpelijk dat als de dwang wordt weggehaald de psychose terug kan komen.
Hopelijk helpt de brede therapie voor je zodat je weer een normaler leven krijgt!
Heel veel sterkte en succes ermee!
Ben wel benieuwd hoe jij de therapie ervaart, dus zou je dat willen delen?

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## kpsm

> Hallo kpsm,
> 
> Ja je gaf al aan dat de dwang ontstond om psychoses tegen te gaan/onder controle te houden dus is het begrijpelijk dat als de dwang wordt weggehaald de psychose terug kan komen.
> Hopelijk helpt de brede therapie voor je zodat je weer een normaler leven krijgt!
> Heel veel sterkte en succes ermee!
> Ben wel benieuwd hoe jij de therapie ervaart, dus zou je dat willen delen?
> 
> Lieve groet Luuss


Hallo luuss,
Ik zie de fantasie beelden in mijn gedachtes en nog gelukkig niet in het echt.
MIjn therapie is voorlopig als volgt:
Obsessies die spannend zijn en eng tegelijkertijd moet ik met rust laten.
Dit is 1 onderdeel van de therapie.

groetjess kpsm

----------


## Zomer1983

Beste Leden,

Ook heb ik heb soms last van psychoses, na uitgebreid onderzoek zijn de geleerden ook tot de conclusie psychotische stoornis NAO gekomen. Dit vind ik (beetje raar in deze context) heel bevredigend. Dit geeft aan dat je volgens mij geen schizofrenie hebt of manisch depressief bent wat ook tot problemen zou kunnen leiden. 

Het vervelende met een psychose, is dat je nooit weet wanneer je het krijgt. Er zijn soms wel verhoogde omstandigheden zoals stress, werkdruk en natuurlijk spanning die de kans op een psychose verhogen. Toch zijn ook hier goede medicijnen voor, die dan wel moeten aanslaan.

Problemen waar ik vooral tegen aanloop na een psychose (die ik toch al zo'n 5 keer heb meegemaakt) is de verminderde interesse om dingen op te pakken. Ik heb het idee dat een psychose wat van mijn levenslust afneemt en dat ik toch vrij veel weer moet opbouwen na een psychose. Hier zijn dan wel antidepressiva voor maar naar mijn idee werd ik daar ook niet echt gelukkiger van.

Kort samengevat, hebben jullie/zijn er nog tips of handreikingen om de draad wat makkelijker op te pakken na een psychose?

Bij voorbaat hartelijk bedankt,

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Beste Kpsm,

Ik werkte zelf als psycholoog 18 jaar in een psychiatrisch ziekenhuis. Ik kan je vooreerst zeggen dat het soms heel erg moeilijk uit te maken is of iemand psychotisch *is* dan wel of hij of zij psychotische *symptomen* heeft. Bijvoorbeeld kan iedereen door alcohol, slaaptekort of trauma's wanen krijgen. Omgekeerd hoeft men geen wanen of hallucinaties gehad te hebben om psychotisch te zijn. Het verschil tussen wat sommigen OCD noemen en psychose is vaak zeer moeilijk te maken. En ja, een dwangsymptoom kan een manier zijn om om te gaan met zijn psychose. En in dat geval is het inderdaad vaak af te raden om deze dwang af te bouwen.
Vertrouw voor diagnose en behandeling op uw arts en vraag desnoods een second opinion bij een andere arts. 
Sterkte!

----------

